
Vinod Khosla: Venture capital has less sexual harassment than other industries - JumpCrisscross
https://www.recode.net/2017/7/20/16007348/vinod-khosla-venture-capital-less-sexual-harassment
======
chmaynard
My impression is that both Vinod Khosla and Peter Thiel have very little
credibility in the Valley. I wonder if Khosla discussed his controversial
lawsuit against the State of California at the Commonwealth Club?

